# Jet 4.0 Service Pack 6 (SP6) for Windows 95, Windows 98, and Windows NT 4.0: Apr1



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

This download is for Microsoft Jet 4.0 Service Pack 6 (SP6). There are four versions of the SP6 download. Each download contains updated versions of several .dll files that are included with Microsoft Access 2000, Microsoft Office 2000 Developer, Microsoft Visual Basic version 6.0 or later, and other Microsoft products that incorporate Microsoft Jet database engine 4.x.

Note: Installing the latest Jet update is an important step toward keeping your Jet database in top working condition.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows NT

Before you install this update, you must install Jet 4.0 Service Pack 3 (SP3) or later installed. If the file msjet40.dll is version 4.00.2927.4 or later, you are running Jet 4.0 SP3 or later. You can download Jet 4.0 SP3 from the Data Access Downloads Web page on MSDN.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/downloads/list/dataaccess.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6c-7141-42fe-a995-59997d86d079&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

